# Dog Friendly Italy?



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

We are planning our first ever trip to Italy, a 3 week trip in June and taking our dog. Are dogs allowed on the ferries/pleasure boats that are used on the lakes? Thanks


----------



## salomon (Apr 20, 2011)

We took our dog on the ferry at Portofino last year. No problem.
By law you need a muzzle for a dog on public transport. Not often enforced but we were refused boarding in one vaporetto in Venice. Just keep one with you .


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I agree about keeping a muzzle with you. The soft, fabric ones fit in a pocket or handbag. Do get your dog used to wearing it though otherwise you'll be sitting on a boat or something with a dog going into a frenzy trying to paw the thing off!

Lesley


----------



## ronsue (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, very useful.  
We do have a muzzle for our dog, Red, but its the hard one and she doesn't like it at all!! A soft muzzle is on my 'to buy' list.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dogs*

Dogs are welcome, although not usually on beaches in high season.

Don't be alarmed to see a dog in a restaurant etc, particularly on Sundays. My mate could not believe it a couple of years ago when three dogs were having meals out with their respective families.

Russ


----------

